# European Health Insurance Card



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This was originally posted on the Out & About Forum by Brian Kirby. 

"Recent information from Comfort Insurance suggested that if one has the new European Health Insurance Card, the replacement of the old E111, one should check that the name on the card exactly matches the name one's passport. When seeking medical treatment under the scheme, proof of identity is required.

Apparently, there can be complications in using the card if the names on both documents do not exactly match. This seems to be because the card establishes only that the person named upon it is entitled to receive treatment, whereas the passport is taken to prove identity. 

If the two names are not identical there can be doubt that the person named on the card is the same person as is named in the passport.

When I checked, ours did not agree. When I phoned the NHS Prescription Pricing Authority, who issue the cards, they were aware of this potential problem, took the amendment over the 'phone, and will issue replacement cards in the next two weeks.

Worth doing and easy."

I've checked our cards and the details match.

Don


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I have just phoned the NHS PPA and have been informed as long as the first name and surname on the passport match the European Haalth Card there is no problem. Thankyou Don.
Ian


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

solentviews said:


> I have just phoned the NHS PPA and have been informed as long as the first name and surname on the passport match the European Haalth Card there is no problem. Thankyou Don.
> Ian


Ian,

Whwn I go abroad I like to be fire proof. When a civil servant in Newcastle tells you there is no problem I would be worried. 8O

Their statement might not hold much water in rural Portugal or Spain when you could be seeking treatment. 

Don


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

There was an interesting article on medical cards in The Sunday Mail the other week. Their story claimed that Ex UK citizens who were now residing in Spain for example were being denied free medical treatment if their E111 was out of date. 

They were refered to as Ex UK citizens because it was not easy for them to get a new card until they had moved and resided back in the UK for a minimum period of 6 months.

stgew


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Just checked - ours agree (phew!).

Well worth a check though, because some jobsworth will pick it up if there is any discrepancy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Yes, do check, carefully. I can tell you from long and bitter experience that even a comma in the wrong place can cause untold hassle. I am just discovering that over 30 years ago an employer missed a letter out of my surname, and am now being denied my pension. Could quote other examples, like having been told that I should have known that THEY had issued me a wrong tax number (which took 20 years to come to light. Could go on and on, but in short check and recheck again all docs. including motorhome's.saluti, eddied


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Coul anyune tell me. How does one get hold of one of these European Health Cards?
Big frank


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

BIGFRANK said:


> Coul anyune tell me. How does one get hold of one of these European Health Cards?
> Big frank


Have a look at the weblink below and fill out an online form. You will need you National Insurance number. It's free on the website but costs a couple of quid over the phone. WEBSITE HERE


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Fego said:


> BIGFRANK said:
> 
> 
> > Coul anyune tell me. How does one get hold of one of these European Health Cards?
> ...


Sorry, copied the wrong link. Try this one to apply. The other on is info only.


----------

